# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  COSMOTE κινητή : Νέα πακέτα GIGA MAX και αλλαγές σε πακέτα internet, φωνής και SMS

## nnn

Ανακοινώνεται από 01/07/2019: 

A) Η εμπορική διάθεση, για νέους και υφιστάμενους ιδιώτες και εταιρικούς συνδρομητές συμβολαίου COSMOTE, των νέων πρόσθετων πακέτων με αυτόματη ανανέωση «GIGA MAX 5GB», «GIGA MAX 10GB», «GIGA MAX 20GB», «GIGA MAX 40GB»,  για πλοήγηση στο διαδίκτυο, καθώς και του πακέτου 200 λεπτά και 200 SMS, με αυτόματη ανανέωση, για νέους και υφιστάμενους ιδιώτες συνδρομητές συμβολαίου COSMOTE. Για τους συνδρομητές COSMOTE Mobile Family, διαθέσιμα θα είναι τα πρόσθετα πακέτα με αυτόματη ανανέωση «GIGA MAX 10GB» και «GIGA MAX 20GB». Τα πακέτα αυτά καταναλώνονται από όλα τα μέλη που ανήκουν σε πρόγραμμα COSMOTE Mobile Family και ενεργοποιούνται μόνο από την κύρια γραμμή. 

Τα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά και οι χρεώσεις των νέων πακέτων αναφέρονται στον ακόλουθο πίνακα: 

*Πίνακας 1*

 *ΠΑΚΕΤΟ* 
 *ΕΝΣΩΜΑΤΩΜΕΝΗ   ΧΡΗΣΗ* 
 *ΧΡΕΩΣΗ* 
 **Τα ΜΒ μπορούν να καταναλωθούν και κατά την περιαγωγή εντός ΕΕ.*  *Εφαρμόζεται   πολιτική ορθής χρήσης* 

 *GIGA MAX 5GB* 
 5GB 
 9,90 €/μήνα 
 3,5GB 

 *GIGA MAX 10GB* 
 10GB 
 14,90 €/μήνα 
 5,5GB 

 *GIGA MAX 20GB* 
 20GB 
 19,90 €/μήνα 
 7GB 

 *GIGA MAX 40GB* 
 40GB 
 34,90 €/μήνα 
 12,5GB 




Η κατανάλωση των διαθέσιμων ΜΒ είναι διαθέσιμη και στην περιαγωγή εντός ΕΕ/ΕΟΧ. Το όριο δεδομένων περιαγωγής εντός ΕΕ/ΕΟΧ (FUP) απεικονίζεται στον παραπάνω πίνακα. Πέραν του ορίου αυτού και μέχρι την κατανάλωση των διαθέσιμων ΜΒ, θα εφαρμόζεται επιπλέον χρέωση περιαγωγής 0,00558€/ΜΒ για την οποία ο συνδρομητής θα ενημερώνεται και με γραπτό μήνυμα. 

*Πίνακας 2*

*ΠΑΚΕΤΟ* 
*ΕΝΣΩΜΑΤΩΜΕΝΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ* 
*ΧΡΕΩΣΗ* 


*Πακέτο ομιλίας 200 λεπτά και 200 SMS με αυτόματη ανανέωση* 
200 λεπτά και 200 SMS
4,90 €/μήνα
**H ενσωματωμένη χρήση μπορεί να καταναλωθεί και κατά την περιαγωγή εντός ΕΕ.* 



*Χώρες που δύναται να καταναλωθεί η ενσωματωμένη χρήση: Αυστρία, Βέλγιο, Βουλγαρία, Γαλλία, Γαλλικές 
Γουιάνα, Γερμανία, Γιβραλτάρ, Γουαδελούπη, Δανία, Εσθονία, Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο, Ιρλανδία, Ισλανδία, Ισπανία, 
Ιταλία, Κροατία, Κύπρος, (ΛΑ) Ρεγιούνιον, Λετονία, Λιθουανία, Λίχτενσταϊν, Λουξεμβούργο, Μάλτα, Μαρτινίκα, Νορβηγία, Ολλανδία, Ουγγαρία, Πολωνία, Πορτογαλία, Ρουμανία, Σλοβακία, Σλοβενία, Σουηδία, Τσεχία, Φιλανδία. 
Τα πακέτα GIGAMAX μπορεί να ενεργοποιηθούν από το MyCOSMOTE app, myinternet.cosmote.gr, SMS με το λεκτικό 5GB, 10GB, 20GB, 40GB, αντίστοιχα, στο 1256 ή σε ένα κατάστημα COSMOTE ή Γερμανός και να απενεργοποιηθούν από το MyCOSMOTE app, myinternet.cosmote.gr, SMS με το λεκτικό 5GBEND, 10GBEND, 20GBEND, 40GBEND, αντίστοιχα, στο 1256 ή σε ένα κατάστημα COSMOTE ή Γερμανός 

To πακέτο ομιλίας 200 λεπτά και 200 SMS με αυτόματη ανανέωση μπορεί να ενεργοποιηθεί από το MyCOSMOTE app, SMS με το λεκτικό 200COM στο 1256 ή σε ένα κατάστημα COSMOTE ή Γερμανός και να απενεργοποιηθεί από το MyCOSMOTE app, SMS με το λεκτικό 200COMEND στο 1256 ή σε ένα κατάστημα COSMOTE ή Γερμανός 
Τα πακέτα GIGA MAX  αφορούν πλοήγηση στο διαδίκτυο. Η ογκοχρέωση για την πλοήγηση στο διαδίκτυο γίνεται ανά KByte, με ελάχιστη χρέωση το 1 KByte ανά σύνδεση (1 ΜByte=1.024 KBytes).  

Το πακέτο ομιλίας και SMS  αφορά κλήσεις ομιλίας/video-κλήσεις και SMS προς εθνικά δίκτυα κινητής και σταθερής τηλεφωνίας (γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς και αριθμούς κινητής τηλεφωνίας), εξαιρουμένων των κλήσεων κα SMS προς μη γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς (εκτός των αριθμών κινητής τηλεφωνίας). 
Η ενσωματωμένη χρήση των πακέτων ανανεώνεται κάθε μήνα αυτόματα ακολουθώντας τον τιμολογιακό κύκλο του συμβολαίου του συνδρομητή, ενώ η χρήση που δεν καταναλώνεται στον τιμολογιακό μήνα που αντιστοιχεί, δε μεταφέρεται στον επόμενο.  

Η χρέωση των πακέτων είναι αναλογική σε σχέση με τις ημέρες του τιμολογιακού κύκλου που είναι ενεργό το κάθε πακέτο, αλλά τα ενσωματωμένα GB ή λεπτά ομιλίας και SMS αποδίδονται ή αφαιρούνται εξ’ ολοκλήρου κατά την ενεργοποίηση ή απενεργοποίηση του πακέτου, αντίστοιχα. 

B) Η εμπορική διάθεση, για νέους και υφιστάμενους συνδρομητές συμβολαίου COSMOTE, των νέων πρόσθετων πακέτων GIGA NOW WEEK 2GB, GIGA NOW MONTH 6GB για πλοήγηση στο διαδίκτυο και του Πακέτου ομιλίας 150 λεπτά και 150 SMS. 

Τα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά και οι χρεώσεις των νέων πακέτων αναφέρονται στον ακόλουθο πίνακα: 

*Πίνακας 3*

*ΠΑΚΕΤΟ* 
*ΕΝΣΩΜΑΤΩΜΕ*
*ΝΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ* 
*ΧΡΕΩΣΗ* 
*Διάρκεια Ισχύος* 
*Συνδρομητές που το δικαιούνται* 

*GIGA NOW WEEK 2GB* 
2GB
4,90 €
7 ημέρες
Ιδιώτες και εταιρικοί συνδρομητές Συμβολαίου

*GIGA NOW MONTH 6GB* 
6GB
19,90 €
30 ημέρες
Εταιρικοί συνδρομητές Συμβολαίου

*Πακέτο ομιλίας 150 λεπτά και 150 SMS για 30 ημέρες* 
150 λεπτά και 150 SMS
4,90€
30 ημέρες
Ιδιώτες συνδρομητές Συμβολαίου



Η κατανάλωση της ενσωματωμένης χρήσης είναι διαθέσιμη και στην περιαγωγή εντός ΕΕ/ΕΟΧ. Χώρες που δύναται να καταναλωθεί η ενσωματωμένη χρήση: Αυστρία, Βέλγιο, Βουλγαρία, Γαλλία, Γαλλικές Γουιάνα, 
Γερμανία, Γιβραλτάρ, Γουαδελούπη, Δανία, Εσθονία, Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο, Ιρλανδία, Ισλανδία, Ισπανία, Ιταλία, 
Κροατία, Κύπρος, (ΛΑ) Ρεγιούνιον, Λετονία, Λιθουανία, Λίχτενσταϊν, Λουξεμβούργο, Μάλτα, Μαρτινίκα, Νορβηγία, Ολλανδία, Ουγγαρία, Πολωνία, Πορτογαλία, Ρουμανία, Σλοβακία, Σλοβενία, Σουηδία, Τσεχία, Φιλανδία. 
Τα πακέτα GIGA NOW WEEK 2GB και GIGA NOW ΜΟΝΤΗ 6GB  μπορούν να ενεργοποιηθούν από το MyCOSMOTE app, myinternet.cosmote.gr και MyCOSMOTE web, ενώ το πακέτο ομιλίας 150 λεπτά και 150 SMS για 30 ημέρες μπορεί να ενεργοποιηθεί από το MyCOSMOTE app και MyCOSMOTE web.  

Τα πακέτα GIGA NOW αφορούν πλοήγηση στο διαδίκτυο . Η ογκοχρέωση για την πλοήγηση στο διαδίκτυο γίνεται ανά KByte, με ελάχιστη χρέωση το 1 KByte ανά σύνδεση (1 ΜByte=1.024 KBytes).  
Το πακέτο ομιλίας και SMS  αφορά κλήσεις ομιλίας/video-κλήσεις και SMS προς εθνικά δίκτυα κινητής και σταθερής τηλεφωνίας (γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς και αριθμούς κινητής τηλεφωνίας), εξαιρουμένων των κλήσεων και SMS προς μη γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς (εκτός των αριθμών κινητής τηλεφωνίας) και δεν ισχύουν κατά τη διάρκεια περιαγωγής.  

Γ) Η εμπορική διάθεση, για νέους και υφιστάμενους ιδιώτες συνδρομητές καρτοσυμβολαίου COSMOTE και για εταιρικούς συνδρομητές COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control,  των νέων πρόσθετων πακέτων με αυτόματη ανανέωση «GIGA MAX 1,5GB» & «GIGA MAX 3GB» 

Τα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά και οι χρεώσεις των νέων πακέτων αναφέρονται στον ακόλουθο πίνακα: 

*Πίνακας 4*

*ΠΑΚΕΤΟ* 
*ΕΝΣΩΜΑΤΩΜΕΝΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ MB* 
*ΕΝΣΩΜΑΤΩΜΕΝΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ SMS* 
*ΧΡΕΩΣΗ* 

*GIGA MAX 1,5GB* 
1,5GB
1500 SMS προς Cosmote & 50 SMS προς άλλα δίκτυα
6,90 €/μήνα

*GIGA MAX 3GB* 
3GB
1500 SMS προς Cosmote &
50 SMS  προς άλλα δίκτυα
9,90 €/μήνα



Η ογκοχρέωση για την πλοήγηση στο διαδίκτυο γίνεται ανά KByte, με ελάχιστη χρέωση το 1 KByte ανά σύνδεση (1 ΜByte=1.024 KBytes).  
Σε περίπτωση ενεργοποίησης περισσότερων του ενός πακέτου καταναλώνονται πρώτα τα MB του πακέτου που λήγει νωρίτερα. Το κάθε πακέτο έχει το δικό του κύκλο τιμολόγησης, o οποίος αντιστοιχεί σε 31 ημέρες από την ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης. 

Οι ιδιώτες συνδρομητές καρτοσυμβολαίου μπορούν να ενεργοποιήσουν τα πακέτα με κλήση στο 1330 , SMS με το λεκτικό MAX1 & MAX3 στο 1330 αντίστοιχα, μέσω MyCOSMOTE App, myinternet.cosmote.gr, στο MyCOSMOTE web ή σε ένα κατάστημα COSMOTE ή Γερμανός  και να τα απενεργοποιούν με κλήση στο 1330 , SMS με το λεκτικό MAX1NO & MAX3NO στο 1330 αντίστοιχα, από MyCOSMOTE app και myinternet.cosmote.gr στο MyCOSMOTE web ή σε ένα κατάστημα COSMOTE ή Γερμανός 

Οι εταιρικοί συνδρομητές Business Mobile Cost Control μπορούν να ενεργοποιήσουν τα πακέτα στο MyCOSMOTE web ή σε ένα κατάστημα COSMOTE ή Γερμανός. Η ενεργοποίηση μπορεί να γίνει μόνο από τον νόμιμο εκπρόσωπο της εταιρίας.  

Δ) Η εμπορική διάθεση, για νέους και υφιστάμενους ιδιώτες συνδρομητές καρτοσυμβολαίου COSMOTE και για εταιρικούς συνδρομητές COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control, του νέου πρόσθετου πακέτου «GIGA NOW MONTH 2GB». Επιπλέον , το υφιστάμενο πακέτο GIGA NOW MONTH μετονομάζεται σε «GIGA NOW MONTH 1GB» και η τιμή του μειώνεται από 7€ σε 6,90€. 

Τα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά των πακέτων αναφέρονται στον ακόλουθο πίνακα: 

*Πίνακας 5**ΠΑΚΕΤΟ* 
*ΕΝΣΩΜΑΤΩΜΕΝΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ MB* 
*ΕΝΣΩΜΑΤΩΜΕΝΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ SMS* 
*Διάρκεια* 
*ΧΡΕΩΣΗ* 

*GIGA NOW MONTH 1GB* 
1GB
1500 SMS προς Cosmote & 50 SMS προς άλλα δίκτυα
31 ημέρες
6,90 €

*GIGA NOW MONTH 2GB* 
2GB
1500 SMS προς Cosmote & 50 SMS προς άλλα δίκτυα
31 ημέρες
9,90 €



Η ογκοχρέωση για την πλοήγηση στο διαδίκτυο γίνεται ανά KByte, με ελάχιστη χρέωση το 1 KByte ανά σύνδεση (1 ΜByte=1.024 KBytes).  
Τα πακέτα ισχύουν για 31 ημέρες και δεν ανανεώνονται αυτόματα κάθε μήνα. 
Τα πακέτα ενεργοποιούνται με χρέωση στο λογαριασμό ή στο υπόλοιπο από ιδιώτες συνδρομητές καρτοσυμβολαίου COSMOTE. Κάθε πακέτο μπορεί να ενεργοποιηθεί μέχρι τρεις φορές με χρέωση στο λογαριασμό ανά 31 ημέρες. Δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός στις ενεργοποιήσεις που γίνονται μέσω υπολοίπου.  
Τα πακέτα ενεργοποιούνται με χρέωση στο υπόλοιπο από εταιρικούς συνδρομητές COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control, χωρίς περιορισμό ως προς τον αριθμό των ενεργοποιήσεων που γίνονται μέσω υπολοίπου. 
Σε περίπτωση ενεργοποίησης περισσότερων του ενός πακέτου καταναλώνονται πρώτα τα MB του πακέτου που λήγει νωρίτερα. Το κάθε πακέτο έχει το δικό του κύκλο τιμολόγησης, ο οποίος αντιστοιχεί σε 31 ημέρες από την ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης. 

Τα πακέτα μπορούν να ενεργοποιηθούν με κλήση στο 1330 (μόνο για ιδιώτες συνδρομητές καρτοσυμβολαίου), SMS στο 1330, μέσω MyCOSMOTE App, myinternet.cosmote.gr, στο MyCOSMOTE web ή σε ένα κατάστημα COSMOTE ή Γερμανός. 

Ε) Τα προγράμματα COSMOTE Mobile Internet 10GB, 20GB & 40GB μετονομάζονται σε COSMOTE GIGA Max 10GB, 20GB & 40GB αντίστοιχα.  
ΣΤ) Παύει η εμπορική διάθεση των πρόσθετων πακέτων δεδομένων Mobile Internet 500MB και Mobile Internet 2GB, Mobile Internet 10GB, Mobile internet 15GB Family Sharing, Extra 150 SMS και Extra 150 λεπτά, χωρίς να επηρεάζονται οι υφιστάμενοι συνδρομητές. 
Ζ) Παύει η εμπορική διάθεση των πακέτων Extra 150 MB & Extra 200 MB+SMS για ιδιώτες συνδρομητές καρτοσυμβολαίου COSMOTE, καθώς και του πακέτου Extra 150 MB για εταιρικούς συνδρομητές COSMOTE Business Mobile Cost Control, χωρίς να επηρεάζονται οι υφιστάμενοι συνδρομητές.  
Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες αναφορικά με τα προγράμματα των ιδιωτών συνδρομητών Συμβολαίου ενημερωθείτε από το www.cosmote.gr και από την Εξυπηρέτηση Πελατών  COSMOTE στο 13888 (χρέωση 0,19€/κλήση από κινητό). 

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες σχετικά με τα προγράμματα Εταιρικών Πελατών ενημερωθείτε από το www.cosmote.gr  και από την Εξυπηρέτηση Εταιρικών Πελατών της COSMOTE στο 13818 (χωρίς χρέωση από εταιρικό κινητό COSMOTE). Η χρέωση για κλήσεις προς τον αριθμό 13818 από άλλα δίκτυα είναι σύμφωνα με τον τιμοκατάλογο του παρόχου του καλούντος. 

Σε όλες τις ανωτέρω χρεώσεις συμπεριλαμβάνεται ΦΠΑ 24% και για τους συνδρομητές συμβολαίου εφαρμόζεται επιπλέον Τέλος Συνδρομητών Κινητής Τηλεφωνίας 12%, 15%, 18% ή 20% ανάλογα με το ύψος του μηνιαίου λογαριασμού (προ ΦΠΑ) ανά σύνδεση κινητής τηλεφωνίας.  
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες σχετικά με το Τέλος Συνδρομητών Κινητής τηλεφωνίας στο https://www.cosmote.gr/mobile/cosmop...asicCharges_CC 

*Πηγή : COSMOTE*

----------

